# Indoor Soccer Shoe



## MP_Bound (9 Jul 2010)

Hey everyone,

Was wondering if an indoor soccer shoe would count as Sport shoes (non marking soles)?

The reason I ask is because I leave for basic in 15 days, and I have to go out and get the last thing on my list, sport shoes, and dont want to blow money if they arent the right ones.

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Pokiey (9 Jul 2010)

Is there a specific reason you want indoor soccer shoes?  I would think a regular pair of running shoes would be fine, that's what I plan to bring anyway.


----------



## MP_Bound (9 Jul 2010)

they are cheaper, and have non marking soles...


plus I like how they feel on my feet when running in gyms


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (9 Jul 2010)

you wont only be running in gyms.. you will run outdoors as well a good running shoe works.


----------



## MP_Bound (9 Jul 2010)

I already have an outdoor running shoe.


----------



## Combat_ENG (11 Jul 2010)

I am bringing one pair of outdoor runners (Mizuno Wave Inspire 6's) and I'll be heading to SportChek to pick up a pair of CrossTrainers for indoor gym activities/weight room, walking around when not needed to be in boots.  I'll also be wearing my Salomon Trail Runner (XA Pro 3D Ultra  GoreTex) when I arrive, they can and will be a good alternate outdoor wet or rough terrain running shoe. 

As for the issue of soccer shoes.... I'd go with a cross trainer shoe.  I've played lots of indoor soccer on astro turf and gym floors and while I understand you feeling of how light and tight to your foot they feel, I'd get X Trailers.  Then again, whatever works for you.


----------



## TruckerJeff (11 Jul 2010)

Would you buy cheap tires that don't do the job just cuz they're cheap?
I suggest you buy a good pair of RUNNING shoes....I don't think soccer shoes will help you much...


----------



## MP_Bound (12 Jul 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> Would you buy cheap tires that don't do the job just cuz they're cheap?
> I suggest you buy a good pair of RUNNING shoes....I don't think soccer shoes will help you much...



Clearly you didnt see this in my post.

Indoor Soccer Shoes are designed for running on a gym surface...



			
				MP_Bound said:
			
		

> plus I like how they feel on my feet when running in gyms


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (12 Jul 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> Clearly you didnt see this in my post.
> 
> Indoor Soccer Shoes are designed for running on a gym surface...




as i have said above you will not always be running on a gym surface.


----------



## stealthylizard (12 Jul 2010)

Most of your PT if in St. Jean will be outside on pavement, even in the winter.  You will also not have enough room for all those different pairs of shoes.  Bring one good pair of running shoes for PT, and one other pair of shoes for when you finally get weekends.  You will be issued a useless pair of shoes when you get there for your locker layout.  That is all they are good for.


----------



## MP_Bound (12 Jul 2010)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> as i have said above you will not always be running on a gym surface.



and as i said in a previous post



			
				MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I already have an outdoor running shoe.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2010)

This thread is nothing more than a classic case of over-thinking.

Thats it thats all.


----------



## MP_Bound (12 Jul 2010)

Im curious how asking for clarification is over thinking?


----------



## bc_boy2 (12 Jul 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> You will also not have enough room for all those different pairs of shoes.  Bring one good pair of running shoes for PT, and one other pair of shoes for when you finally get weekends.  You will be issued a useless pair of shoes when you get there for your locker layout.  That is all they are good for.



Then why does the joining instructions say to bring one pair of casual dress shoes, one pair of running shoes and one pair of sport shoes (with non marking soles)??  You're saying to bring 2 pairs of shoes when it specifically says to bring 3.  I'll just stick to the instructions.  You should probably do the same MP


----------



## stealthylizard (12 Jul 2010)

The casual dress shoes are to wear the first week before you get issued any kit, past that time, you won't wear them unless you so desire on a weekend.


----------



## stealthylizard (12 Jul 2010)

BC_boy, the comment about all those different pairs of shoes was aimed more at cbt eng, I should have clarified.  Follow the joining instructions.


----------



## bc_boy2 (12 Jul 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> The casual dress shoes are to wear the first week before you get issued any kit, past that time, you won't wear them unless you so desire on a weekend.



I'm pretty sure we still need 'em though..  Them, running shoes and sport shoes with non marking soles.  Not just running shoes and shoes for weekend leave like you said before...


----------



## Jcam (13 Jul 2010)

You'll find during your BMQ that you won't always know whether or not your morning PT will be outdoors and indoors, and despite gathering your platoon outside, they may take you back inside to the gym for circuit training and similar activities. It would be safe to bring both a comfortable and supportive pair of outdoor running shoes and some appropriate indoor non-marking shoes, but on that day where you end up using the wrong shoe for the wrong environment you might end up kicking yourself a bit. 

I brought a fancy pair of Asics cross-trainers with me, and they were perfect for both the outdoor training (regardless of weather and whatnot), and the indoor training that was conducted in the weight-room, the gym, and the mock-obstacle course.

It just boils down to personal preference really. It's been mentioned that you're sort of overthinking it a bit; I'd have to agree. If you're worried about being able to afford both pairs, I'd say forget about the second pair and go with a solid pair of runners.


----------

